# Noisy cricket II 25 vs Minikin V2



## craigb (17/5/17)

Yes, I know they are very different from each other. 

My current daily device is the minikin v2, with my epipe for first/last thing in the day. 

I have some points saved up at my local B&M and was considering using them towards a new mod. 

As much as I would love a full mech, I'm not sure I'm responsible enough yet. So I was thinking of either getting another minikin or a NC II-25.

This device will primarily be used to drive rda"s

While it won't be the primary driver for my decision, I'm curious to hear what you lost souls have to say.


----------



## Christos (17/5/17)

craigb said:


> Yes, I know they are very different from each other.
> 
> My current daily device is the minikin v2, with my epipe for first/last thing in the day.
> 
> ...


The NC 2 is a lovely device that can be used in parallel, series semi regulated or full pass through and also protections in place etc.
I think it's a great "hybrid" so best of both worlds.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (17/5/17)

The Noisy V2 is an awesome mod and excellent value for money. I regret selling mine and will be getting another one soon.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (17/5/17)

I had a Noisy and was very very happy with it,its a good daily as well,obviously cranking it full out wont result in the greatest battery life but if want many horses you gotta know they gonna drink alot of water,but its nice in the sense if you wanna have a relaxed vape,you can do it,if you want it to kick like a mule,you can do it.Minikin V2 I traded for a Therion,I would buy a minikin any day of the week,but looking at your situation,Id buy the cricket,seeing as you will be buying it with loyalty points...but hey,for the cash price,what else is on the market with the same capabilities?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (17/5/17)

Yep, Noisy all the way!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shabbar (17/5/17)

Noisy v2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

craigb said:


> So I was thinking of either getting another minikin or a NC II-25.



The "another" in that sentence clinches it for me. You already have what the Minikin has to offer but unless you have another Cricket or a Tesla Invader III, you don't have what the NCII offers. And even the Invader doesn't match it because it doesn't offer parallel mode. Considering it's just over a third of the price of the Minikin, it's a no-brainer for me. You can get 20-25 concentrates for the difference in price! Yes, the NCII is cheap but does it perform cheap? Here's a true story: a very experienced vaper on this forum had a HE mod, sold it and bought a NCII, and now reckons the NCII is one of the best mods ever. If my Invader III packed up, I'd replace it with a NCII. There is nothing else that comes even close in value. The only reason to pick the Minikin is if you are nervous about going "semi-mech", vape using TC or absolutely MUST vape at an exact specified wattage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Useful 1


----------



## craigb (17/5/17)

Thanks for the input all. Especially @RichJB, we have similar opinions to spending on vaping and your response articulated what I was suspecting perfectly. 

Going to go through ohms law in a bit, and then again later, then again tomorrow, but are there any other gotchas with the NC2? The mad dog has a pin that screws in/out, is that OK?


----------



## RichJB (17/5/17)

The NCII has a 510, it's not a hybrid connector. So positive pins that don't protrude won't be a problem.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## kelly22 (17/5/17)

NC11. For the win. With. Enough power to deliver on almost any build u will not. Desire a regulated device,and the ability to change between series and paralell its a beautiful solid device 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (17/5/17)

Voting tied. Interesting. The comments provided show a lot of happy cricketers though. 

And @Daniel I see your vote. I like the use of both my hands. Im not sure I should be trusted with a full mech, but maybe I should see how long the store credits last  maybe by the time they expire I'll be mech worthy.


----------



## kev mac (18/5/17)

craigb said:


> Yes, I know they are very different from each other.
> 
> My current daily device is the minikin v2, with my epipe for first/last thing in the day.
> 
> ...


These poll results are interesting. If only to be used with an rda I would take the NC-2 ,but owning 12 (that I can think of at the moment.) V.V.-V.W mods, with T.C . DNA etc. Influences my choice.


----------



## Nightwalker (18/5/17)

craigb said:


> Thanks for the input all. Especially @RichJB, we have similar opinions to spending on vaping and your response articulated what I was suspecting perfectly.
> 
> Going to go through ohms law in a bit, and then again later, then again tomorrow, but are there any other gotchas with the NC2? The mad dog has a pin that screws in/out, is that OK?


There is no problem either the ncv2 and mad dog. That's my current setup.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (18/5/17)

craigb said:


> Voting tied. Interesting. The comments provided show a lot of happy cricketers though.
> 
> And @Daniel I see your vote. I like the use of both my hands. Im not sure I should be trusted with a full mech, but maybe I should see how long the store credits last  maybe by the time they expire I'll be mech worthy.



As long as you know ohms law , check your battery wraps and not an idiot you'll be fine  

Nothing compares to a good build on a true mech mod. My Lep is still one of my hardest hitting mods ...... save up buy a Sheamus from @Justin Pattrick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

